# Phrag kovachii



## TrueNorth (Feb 9, 2018)

The flower has been open for a couple of days. Also a couple of plant shots for Eric. I've been growing it at room temperature. The spike is a lot shorter this year. I usually have to move it to the basement so the spike doesn't hit the lights.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2018)

Very nice, thanks for the photos. Those fans must be working overtime!


----------



## Tom499 (Feb 9, 2018)

Soooo beautiful!!! The colour of the pouch is to die for.


----------



## Wamboozi (Feb 9, 2018)

Wow. Just wow!


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 9, 2018)

NYEric said:


> Very nice, thanks for the photos. Those fans must be working overtime!



Not really. I turn one on just after I water and let it run a couple of hours. I don't where the idea that they're cool growing came from. According to 

www.phragmipediumkovachii.com/PKculture/PK-culture.htm

the average summer temp in the habitat is 26 and 18 in the winter (79 and 64). I've found the information on this site very useful.

I've always grown it warm and for a couple of years I had no air conditioning, so it got pretty hot.


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 9, 2018)

I've crossed it with this Barbara LeAnn I posted last Sept. Hopefully it takes.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 9, 2018)

Gorgeous Pk!


----------



## My Green Pets (Feb 9, 2018)

So symmetrical! Awardable!


----------



## abax (Feb 10, 2018)

Lovely flower that has a much better form than most of the ones I've seen.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 10, 2018)

79F in the summer is pretty cool.


----------



## kiwi (Feb 10, 2018)

Looks great. Can you please describe the media you use?
Thanks


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 10, 2018)

Eric, It would be perfectly happy growing on top of your stove. oke::rollhappy:


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 10, 2018)

I use a medium like the one described on the link above, with the addition of styrofoam peanuts. I put a layer of diatomite and gravel in the bottom, fill in about half the space around the roots with styrofoam peanuts, and then fill the pot with a mixture of chopped NZ sphagnum, perlite, charcoal, gravel and limestone bits.


----------



## blondie (Feb 11, 2018)

A beautiful bloom congrats.


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 11, 2018)

I am surprised it is so happy growing warm. Mine really prefers to have cool nights. It is somewhat prone to Erwina if the night temperature is near 20 C and it resume gast growing only in intermediate to cool conditions. What are your temperatures at night, TrueNorth?


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 11, 2018)

It's growing indoors under lights, so there's not much temperature variation. The heat has been set at 21+ all winter. Maybe the dry air helps prevent rot. I find I have to water twice as often since I got a new furnace a couple of years ago. Maybe I just got a tougher clone. Keep doing whatever works for you.


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 11, 2018)

That's a good one. I hope your cross takes.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 12, 2018)

TrueNorth said:


> Eric, It would be perfectly happy growing on top of your stove. oke::rollhappy:


 We don't keep plants there...long.


----------



## cnycharles (Feb 12, 2018)

Nice job


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erythrone (Feb 12, 2018)

TrueNorth said:


> It's growing indoors under lights, so there's not much temperature variation. The heat has been set at 21+ all winter. Maybe the dry air helps prevent rot. I find I have to water twice as often since I got a new furnace a couple of years ago. Maybe I just got a tougher clone. Keep doing whatever works for you.



And the day temperature is usually from 20 to 24 C even in summertime?


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 12, 2018)

Yes. Sometimes higher. When the air conditioning was broken it got close to 30 sometimes.


----------



## chris20 (Feb 12, 2018)

Absolutely stunning.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 13, 2018)

that is very nice


----------



## Dandrobium (Feb 13, 2018)

Great job growing and blooming! The flower is very nice! :clap:


----------



## John M (Feb 13, 2018)

THAT is gorgeous! Love it! I saw my first kovachii in person at the SOOS show on Sunday. It was very nice; but, this one is VERY nice!


----------



## TrueNorth (Feb 13, 2018)

Thanks John. I thought about sending it to SOOS, but I decided to pollinate it instead. I'd rather have a seed pod than an award.

Thanks everyone for your comments.


----------



## Silvan (Feb 14, 2018)

Very nice. Thanks for sharing.
Get it judged eventually. It will give value to the seedlings from the selfing


----------



## dodidoki (Feb 14, 2018)

The greatest orchid sp., I think. Absolutely winner!


----------



## e-spice (Feb 14, 2018)

Completely gorgeous.


----------

